# Free Wifi tethering?



## ALLDRIODBIONIC (Sep 27, 2011)

Any word on a wifi tethering patch. I heard xda has a fix but its not a patch. Anyone got a flashable zip so we can get a our tether on?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## ALLDRIODBIONIC (Sep 27, 2011)

poontab said:


> Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


My bad. Noob mistake

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## TweakMyDevice (Jul 19, 2011)

ALLDRIODBIONIC said:


> Any word on a wifi tethering patch. I heard xda has a fix but its not a patch. Anyone got a flashable zip so we can get a our tether on?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## nerdslogic (Jul 7, 2011)

Can't they track this? Aren't we going around the loop again?


----------



## SOGJC (Jul 25, 2011)

For information,

I did the patch for WiFi hotspot last month using this instruction http://droidbionicroot.com/droid-bi...i-tether-mobile-hotspot-on-your-droid-bionic/
I take the risk and use the app WiFi hotspot with my laptop and tablet several times and use like 1GB of data and today just receive my bill and no extra charge at all. So I think it is safe to use the app.

Thanks


----------



## Flazell (Oct 13, 2011)

There is an app in the Marketplace called "Open Garden Wifi Tether", it's free, and works fine on my rooted Bionic.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Flazell said:


> There is an app in the Marketplace called "Open Garden Wifi Tether", it's free, and works fine on my rooted Bionic.


Can't get this to work. The method zedomax's thread DOES work however.


----------



## Cheifkeiff (Jul 2, 2011)

Yeah open garden does not work for be either.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

We understand sometimes it can be frustrating that some users are not up to par/speed/savviness that others as themselves are but please try to refrain from being hateful or disrespectful. That goes for all users. We really try hard for people to enjoy the forums. Thanks for understanding.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

b16 said:


> We understand sometimes it can be frustrating that some users are not up to par/speed/savviness that others as themselves are but please try to refrain from being hateful or disrespectful. That goes for all users. We really try hard for people to enjoy the forums. Thanks for understanding.


If this is directed to me (not able to tell), I didn't intend to come off this way, apologize if anyone was offended and will work on that moving forward. I also want to add that it's difficult to read mood or inflection when speaking in text.


----------

